# Travelling to land in the morning, day trip to Burlington VT. Do I need ESTA?



## crillz (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey! 

Hopefully someone here can offer some advice. I am landing tomorrow (family class) and myself and my girlfriend and two friends are making a day of it and going to Burlington, VT. for the day and then return in the evening and I would then land at the Canadian border.

My question is to do with the ESTA. I am from Ireland so part of the visa waiver program. I know if you are travelling commercial you must fill out the esta but does this also apply to travelling by car from Canada?

If yes, what does one put down for "carrier" and "address in the united states" since it is a day trip. Also I assume I put Ireland as where I live, even though i have been in Canada 7 months awaiting my PR on a visitor visa.

Thanks! Hopefully somebody can offer assistance!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you're Irish and you travel to the US by car, you don't need to do the ESTA online. You just drive to the Canadian-American border, and go to the Immigrations Officer there. I think it is $6 (US dollars) to enter and this is valid for the next 90 days. So with that green paper in your pasport, you can re-enter the US as long as you don't exeed that date on the green paper (the 90 days). If you travel to the US by car after these 90 days, you have to pay for the visa again, and this again will be valid for 90 days.

Be aware that it's possible that waiting in line and pay for that visa (I-94) can take 1 hour or longer! (at least, if you cross the border in Niagara, don't know where you would like to cross the border)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

> Q: Is an ESTA required for VWP travel to the U.S. via land borders?
> 
> A: ESTA will only be required for visitors traveling under the VWP to the United States via air or sea carriers. Travelers applying for admission to the United States under the VWP at land border ports of entry will continue to be processed as they are today. Neither Canada nor Mexico are VWP member countries, and so ESTA does not apply to Canadian or Mexican nationals’ travel.


DHS: Frequently Asked Questions: Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA)

And also:


> Travelers entering by land either from Canada or Mexico are not required to register before traveling.


Nonimmigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States London, UK

Good luck!


----------

